
Silicon Valley is Running out of Juice in 2018 - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/silicon-valley-is-running-out-of-juice-in-2018-978d0626231c
======
johan_larson
We regret to inform you that we have decided not to proceed with your
application for the position of Junior Online Troublemaker.

The writing sample you supplied is simply not up to the standards of rhetoric
and general wordsmithing we expect of our junior troublemakers here at Middle
Kingdom Troll Farm and Heavy Industries.

We wish you luck in your future endeavors.

~~~
fatjokes
Amazing the power of mainstream media. How quickly the villain changes from
China to Russia, and now back to China.

~~~
johan_larson
Well, the author does go out of his way to say how the Chinese will own future
of this industry, so if he's shilling for anyone, it's them.

------
mlazos
Every argument presented in this article is a straw man, the writing is pretty
bad, and then he says SoftBank vision fund is positioned to grow because of
ridesharing, AI blah blah - as if American capital isn’t hugely invested in
those fields.

~~~
Caillebotte
I agree. This article is a case for an alt-economy more than giving evidence
of the decline of Silicon Valley.

------
jwilbs
In which the author restates his title thesis in every paragraph, without ever
mentioning supporting evidence.

~~~
robbrit
It's proof by assertion. Just repeat the same thing over and over, eventually
it will be true.

It's a real thing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_by_assertion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_by_assertion)

~~~
johan_larson
Absolutely. No doubt about it. If you want something to become true, just
repeat it over and over.

------
noetic_techy
A lot of Anti-American statements with no supporting evidence. The scant
examples it gives for China's rise are the facial recognition algorithms China
uses to subdue and control its population. As if that's somehow better than
what Facebook and Google do. The entire article is hollow garbage.

~~~
megaman8
What's really scary, is that facial recognition articles it links to
describing the dystopian future that awaits China: the "ubiquitous
surveillance network". Video cameras everywhere watching every move you make
and reporting it to the social credit system.

------
fierro
"lol" \- San Franciscan

